# IDX - Integral Diagnostics



## System (6 October 2015)

Integral Diagnostics Limited (IDX) is an Australian healthcare services company whose main activity is providing Diagnostic Imaging Services to general practitioners, medical specialists and allied health professionals and their patients.

IDX provides services through a network of 44 sites, including 12 hospital sites, and operates under different brands in each of the States it operates in: Lake Imaging (Victoria), South Coast Radiology (Queensland) and Global Diagnostics (Western Australia). Lake Imaging also operates (and holds a 50% interest in) South West MRI, a business which provides MRI services in Western Victoria using an MRI Eligible Unit. 

In FY2015, IDX provided close to 1 million patient images and generated $160.0 million of pro forma revenue, making it one of the largest providers of Diagnostic Imaging Services in Australia.

It is anticipated that IDX will list on the ASX during October 2015.

http://www.integraldiagnostics.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (4 June 2018)

IDX trading is interesting.  All day the momentum has been strong but without the increase in price I would have expected with that momentum.  I will watch tomorrow's trading with interest.


----------



## HelloU (24 June 2018)

bump
recent posts on CAJ made me go back and look at my position in this.......no idea where it ends....this is the one that got away from CAJ for those unfamiliar with the association and is worth some time imo.


----------



## Trav. (4 May 2019)

I got in $2.88 a couple of weeks ago after my buy signal and although $2.74 would have been better it shows that systems / back testing are theoretical and slippage is something that occurs in the real world.

I think $3.22 is the ATH (June 2018) and hopefully IDX has a run at this.


----------



## CNHTractor (6 September 2019)

Interesting trading day for INTEGRAL DIAGNOSTICS yesterday. Traded to a high of $3.30 following a recommendation from the Stock Doctor service, before closing at $3.12, still a hefty gain. Has opened 2% higher today. 

In a relatively illiquid stock, it is interesting how the market can be moved by such a recommendation. 

I recall a similar move by PWR HOLDINGS LIMITED [PWH] back in June this year after a similar recommendation from Stock Doctor


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2020)

IDX is pleased to announce the acquisition of Ascot Radiology, located in Auckland, New Zealand.

Ascot Radiology is highly complementary to IDX’s existing New Zealand business and:
• Contracts 22 of Auckland’s leading diagnostic imaging specialists in oncology, gynaecology, obstetrics, paediatrics, breast, chest and musculoskeletal imaging;       
• Has a projected FY21 EBITDA1 contribution, normalised for one-off impacts of COVID19, of NZ$5.6m to NZ$6.4m (A$5.3m to A$6.1m2);
• Is EPS accretive in year one;
• Has high growth opportunities and strong margins; and
• Will generate cost and revenue synergy benefits.

The key terms of the deal include:
A purchase consideration of NZ$50m (A$47.7m2) on a cash and debt free basis, comprising NZ$40m (A$38.2m2) in cash and NZ$10m (A$9.5m2) in new ordinary IDX shares to be issued to 17 vendor doctors at completion of the acquisition, plus earn-out in CY21.

_- market seems to like it; up 10%_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2021)

Motoring along OK in the 5 years since listing:




............ Earnings per share ....................   ................................ Operating Margin % .........  ..........................Net Profit after Abnormals ........

Comfortable metrics though RoE has dropped in latest FY

Industry growth rates in Australia impacted by COVID-19 in CY20
Growth rates still materially below the long term average
With 221 reporting radiologists; 152 employees and 69 contractors, and 85 radiologist shareholders, IDX services regional areas of most states.

Market cap $960M;  PE of 24; debt running pretty high

Recently has hit an all time high close to $5.00. The latest H results showed an improvement on the Covid slump but not enough to drive SP further
• Increased Operating NPAT by 61.1% to $23.2m 
• Increased operating diluted EPS by 38.0% to 11.6cps
• Declared 1H21 dividends of 5.5cps 
• Completed acquisition of Ascot Radiology   

(_Since inception_)


----------

